# powerfed froggy!



## junglemad (Feb 19, 2006)

one kilo tadpoles i reckon


----------



## reptililian (Feb 19, 2006)

I think that frog would weigh more than the kid! Poor thing doesn't look too happy


----------



## redline (Feb 19, 2006)

damm thats BIG


----------



## junglemad (Feb 19, 2006)

it looks hungry if anything...the kid better watch out when he puts it down


----------



## thals (Feb 19, 2006)

scary :shock:


----------



## FAY (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like a plastic one!!


----------



## krusty (Feb 19, 2006)

you'ed get a good feed of his legs


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 24, 2006)

dam hes a big bugger wouldn't have to worry too much about it getting away from ya


----------



## deathinfire (Feb 24, 2006)

YUCK!! that thing is disgusting :shock:


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Feb 24, 2006)

thats a bull frog.. i used to keep them back in africa. i never had one get that big.. they can eat mice


----------



## Livewire (Feb 26, 2006)

As stated looks plastic to me as well.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 26, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> YUCK!! that thing is disgusting :shock:



Have you looked at your avatar lately? :shock:

Looks plastic but is definitely real. As MikeJaynes said, South African Bullfrog (_Pyxicephalus adspersus_).



Hix


----------



## crackers (Mar 1, 2006)

i wonder if you get a buzz when you lick it...........you know .........like cane toads :mrgreen:


----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2006)

have you licked a few in your time cracker, i now know why you always went looking for them 
Good way to get a head ache


----------



## lanceinator (Mar 1, 2006)

> i wonder if you get a buzz when you lick it...........you know .........like cane toads


 That explains alot crackers!


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 4, 2006)

Old photos I know but Imagine the food bill having these as pets.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 4, 2006)

they look fake lol


----------



## junglemad (Mar 4, 2006)

I saw a documentary called "The Water Hole" or nearabouts to that name.

There was a watersnake eating little froglets as they took their first jump of life. awwwwww how sad i was thinking. Then one of those huge frogs hopeed into the picture, spat his tongue at the snake, grabbed it and gobbled it down whole...justice


----------



## Parko (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey the frog in that last pic has quite attractive legs, the tribal dude looks like he's thinking ''me and this hot lady frog are gonna go into the jungle and get it on man''


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 4, 2006)

oh parko, that's just wrong.....


----------

